# Flag jig



## Toolguy01 (Jan 2, 2017)

How is the flag jig used


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

what is a flag jig ???


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Look it up on You tube.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> what is a flag jig ???
> 
> - GR8HUNTER





> Look it up on You tube.
> 
> - papadan


I looked. Found flag *boxes*. No flag jig.

What's a flag jig?


----------

